# Enduro Comp, or Cake 2 DLX



## moe2344 (Jan 28, 2004)

I am getting ready to buy a knew bike. I have been riding the same hardtail for almost four years now, and since I moved to Wyoming I figured its time to get a new bike. One because the riding here is awesome, and its very rocky. Plus hey, a new bikes always good. I enjoy jumping off of everything I can find and going for long rides. My choices are narrowed down between and Enduro Comp, and a Cake 2 DLX. I'm not sure what to get


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Bike choice*



moe2344 said:


> I am getting ready to buy a knew bike. I have been riding the same hardtail for almost four years now, and since I moved to Wyoming I figured its time to get a new bike. One because the riding here is awesome, and its very rocky. Plus hey, a new bikes always good. I enjoy jumping off of everything I can find and going for long rides. My choices are narrowed down between and Enduro Comp, and a Cake 2 DLX. I'm not sure what to get


Have you considered the Giant VT?? The VT2 should be in the same price range. I test rode the Enduro and the VT, and liked the VT better. The VT is supposed to be a very sturdy trail bike, capable of taking some drops. Just a suggestion. Whatever the final decision--at least you are getting a new bike


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Cake = Made in USA*

The Cake would get my vote, made in USA and with a better warranty. But then again I've been acused of being patriotic and a picky shopper.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*support locals for sure*

as a canadian, i too try to buy bikes made in either the usa or canada, which i think is important.

in terms of your choices ... considering you're in the clyde forum and say you want to jump off everything you can, maybe a burlier choice would be wise? i know you said that it's already down to these two, but i might err on the side of something more burly. aren't both the enduro and the cake basically longer-travel xc bikes? i might try something more "all mountain"-ish, or freeride lite at least. just my thoughts.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

If you like to jump and you are 200#++ you might consider a more burley frame like the bighit or kona stuff, yes its heavier but with that weight comes security in not having it break on the trail. I'd stay away from XC stuff especially if you ride rocky stuff fast. Have fun


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*enduro*

4 bar design, and while it's shallow, I just hate the look of that cake. That support bar from the seat tube to the downtube just looks cobbled. My opinion of course.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

*Neither*

What about a Heckler or Ventana Pantera since you aren't opposed to single pivots. Both are made in the USA and can be had for similar prices.

Of your choices, I'd take the Enduro.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

I am a clyde! I weigh 205# on a good day  I have an Enduro Comp. I would highly recommend it. I think it is fairly burly, but not too heavy. I think I would bust a Cake. I just don't think it would handle many drops/jumps before I broke it. I am not the smoothest at jumping yet, ok I suck, but I haven't broken the enduro yet  It comes pretty well spec'ed the 2 higher end Enduros only have 160mm front rotors but the comp has a 203mm and it works really well, While getting the bike setup for myself, I went OTB when a guy in front of me stopped suddenly on tight singletrack. That was in the rain too! I have since used the flip flop link and slacked the head angle and got a seat post with some setback to fit me better. If I were able to get a good deal on a build kit, I would snag one of the cheap Panteras at cambria with the propedal shock and build it up. Either way is a good one for me.
SB


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

moe2344 said:


> I am getting ready to buy a knew bike. I have been riding the same hardtail for almost four years now, and since I moved to Wyoming I figured its time to get a new bike. One because the riding here is awesome, and its very rocky. Plus hey, a new bikes always good. I enjoy jumping off of everything I can find and going for long rides. My choices are narrowed down between and Enduro Comp, and a Cake 2 DLX. I'm not sure what to get


No idea what kind of deal you were going to get but this is what I'd do. Clyde on a Cake? Enduro out of the 2. I just prefer full seat tube bikes.
Scroll down when hitting the link.
http://www.cambriabicycleoutfitters.com/SALE/bikescustom/index.htm


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Laffy said:


> No idea what kind of deal you were going to get but this is what I'd do. Clyde on a Cake? Enduro out of the 2. I just prefer full seat tube bikes.
> Scroll down when hitting the link.
> http://www.cambriabicycleoutfitters.com/SALE/bikescustom/index.htm


You should be able to find a Pantera frame for less than $1699. I thought I'd seen one for $1299 somewhere.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*pantera frame at jenson usa*

hey pantera hunters,

jenson usa has frames on sale for $789. they are currently out of stock, and only list med and small. having never bought from a mail order company like this, i have no idea what those details mean in terms of ordering a frame, but ...

... it was there on the mtbr pop-ads when i logged in this morning. just trying to provide a helpful fyi - i think the frames are usually $1200 or so, according to the site?

best of luck with a frame. you could always try a jekyll, and swap the air shock for a coil - it worked for a buddy of mine. he used a romic, i think?

{edit} - apparently only the small frames are still available from jenson. not the most helpful, then.


----------



## dan(YELL) (May 27, 2004)

*Cake, unless you like Taiwanese bob-ing*

6'3", 215# ride aggressive XC, climbing fetish, wheelie drops (less than 3 feet)
Coming from a hardtail of 6 years to a FS, I bought the Cake 2, and I test rode alot of bikes.
I am pleased so far, a few issues, but don't they all have some?
I rode a friends Enduro Expert for about 3 hours, and I didn't like the suspension bob while climbing, even with the supposed lockout, it felt like I was towing my kids in a trailer, but hey to each their own. And opinions are like @$$holes!


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Mattman said:


> better warranty


How do you beat Specializeds lifetime warranty? I have know idea what GF's warranty is, but lifetime to me sounds pretty darned good.


----------



## dan(YELL) (May 27, 2004)

*Same*

Fisher=Lifetime
Specialized=Lifetime

I agree, sounds REAL darned good to me too!

I believe both companies have the "Original purchaser..." policy.

I hope this doesn't spark some sort of chevy/ ford , coke/ pepsi thing?!!!


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

Fattirewilly said:


> You should be able to find a Pantera frame for less than $1699. I thought I'd seen one for $1299 somewhere.


$1699 is for the whole bike. $899. for the frame.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Can Enduro eat Cake*

I too am a clyde. 205# on a good day. I also wondered which to get Fisher Cake or Enduro Comp. I decided on mine by the bike shop. Both in my area are great, but the Specialized bike shop offered a 5 year tune policy. Prices were comparable. I liked the lower standover on the Enduro. I love to jump, I have been broken but my Enduro has not. Too many pinch flats to count though. Both are good bikes. I got rid of a Fisher Sugar for the Enduro. Go with the best deal, price and services. BTW I really like my Enduro and my wife hates it. Nuff said.

Remember. The world needs failures. Without them how would we judge our success?


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Checking my facts*



red5 said:


> How do you beat Specializeds lifetime warranty? I have know idea what GF's warranty is, but lifetime to me sounds pretty darned good.


 I guess I should have gotten better info, I listened to a guy who was trying to sell me a Fisher. He was raving about Fishers lifetime warranty and the fact that Specialised is only a few years. I still like the made in USA aspect of the cake, but have recently started riding with a guy who has a super nice Enduro. I have also heard that the cake has some bugs to work out and may be a bit spindly for a Clyde. I revise my position.


----------

